# rims to clear the brembos



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

I am looking to buy some new rims for autoXing. I have the '05 spec-v with the brembo brake kit. The brembos are really raising hell with me in terms of trying to find rims that will fit. The bolt pattern in (of course) 4x114, but it is the offset to clear the calipers the is giving me issues.  So, some advice on lightweight rims THAT FIT THE BREMBO OPTION would help. thanks in advance.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The guys on the VBoard would be able to help you more as there are many people with the Brembos.

http://forums.thevboard.com/index.php

IIRC a 17 is obviously the smallest you can get and some 17s will not work. As far as the lightest and strongest wheel, the wheel that tops the chart in that category as well as price is ADVAN Racing. For reasonably priced wheels which are also strong and light, Rota is the way to go.


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

Zac said:


> The guys on the VBoard would be able to help you more as there are many people with the Brembos.
> 
> http://forums.thevboard.com/index.php
> 
> IIRC a 17 is obviously the smallest you can get and some 17s will not work. As far as the lightest and strongest wheel, the wheel that tops the chart in that category as well as price is ADVAN Racing. For reasonably priced wheels which are also strong and light, Rota is the way to go.


Yea, the 17's are the smallest, but what I am having issues with is the offset...that is my real problem. Every place I look (online stores) they only have a couple of wheels if any, and some don't even tell me which offset will work. I believe I need a 45mm offset, but I am not quite sure.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

waznme said:


> Yea, the 17's are the smallest, but what I am having issues with is the offset...that is my real problem. Every place I look (online stores) they only have a couple of wheels if any, and some don't even tell me which offset will work. I believe I need a 45mm offset, but I am not quite sure.


IIRC you need a 114.3x4 wheel with a 45 mm offset as you said. I believe that is the ideal for cars that are lowered and it may be for larger brakes as well. The crappy thing is that no one makes it. 

A company called Machiii deals with Rota and may be able to get you a 17 in the exact size you want.

http://www.machiii.net/main001.html


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

Sweet link on the MachIII wheels Zac, thanks. I'm just wondering, does anybody know how much the stock wheels for the 05 Spec-V w/Brembo option weigh?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

heavy...IIRC they are 23 lbs.


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

i was wondering if using a 16" wheel would be alright. i do not have the brembos and am more worried about the handling and performance i would have than looks or ride. im looking at the 16" mostly because the weight of them is so much less and plus my car came with 16" from factory. btw i have an 02 sentra ser 5spd


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if you get a 16x7, you can get a 205 tire on it easily and it will increase performance and be significantly lighter. rota is still the best bang for the buck.

if you wanted to go insane, you can also get a 15x7 inch wheel on although most aftermarket 15s are 15x6.5.


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

I purchased ONE wheel for my Brembo Spec, and the 45mm in this particular wheel does not fit!!! When I took the stock wheel off the spindle, stamped on the inside of the stock wheel is says, "47 Offset". Be warned a 45 offset will probably not work. The wheel I purchased was a Rota Subzero, and will be returning it tomorrow. Anybody have any ideas on wheels? :balls:


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

Wouldn't the Nismo 17 inchers fit? I am assuming they would. If they do I might switch them from my SER auto to the spec I am buying tomorrow.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Sorority Demon said:


> Wouldn't the Nismo 17 inchers fit? I am assuming they would. If they do I might switch them from my SER auto to the spec I am buying tomorrow.


the nismo 4 spokers do fit the brembo brake option if im not mistaken


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Sorority Demon said:


> Wouldn't the Nismo 17 inchers fit? I am assuming they would. If they do I might switch them from my SER auto to the spec I am buying tomorrow.


yes, the nismo wheels/gram light 57c will fit the brembos. they have a 47 mm offset. the 57 c looks like this...


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Jarek said:


> the nismo 4 spokers do fit the brembo brake option if im not mistaken


whoops i meant to say 5 spoke?


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

While we are on the subject just was wondering- I have an 05 SE-R (non Spec V) and wanted to upgrade to the brembo brake package that the Spec V model has. I was looking at buying the Enkei RS7 rims in 17x7 Do you guys think the they will work ok with the brembo brake package? help me out guys thanks!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Sentra GTR-1 said:


> While we are on the subject just was wondering- I have an 05 SE-R (non Spec V) and wanted to upgrade to the brembo brake package that the Spec V model has. I was looking at buying the Enkei RS7 rims in 17x7 Do you guys think the they will work ok with the brembo brake package? help me out guys thanks!


http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=63390

and you are getting into all kinds of work in ungrading the brakes. you will need a new master cylinder and rear calipers.


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

Sentra GTR-1 said:


> While we are on the subject just was wondering- I have an 05 SE-R (non Spec V) and wanted to upgrade to the brembo brake package that the Spec V model has. I was looking at buying the Enkei RS7 rims in 17x7 Do you guys think the they will work ok with the brembo brake package? help me out guys thanks!



Don't get me wrong, I love my Brembo option...but just be warned it *SEVERELY* limits your wheel options. My strong advise is to go to a local tire place and tell them you have a 05 Spec-V w/Brembo option and let them tell you what fits the car. To give you an idea, I went to my local Firestone and they didn't even have 1 wheel that would fit. I currently have a set of Racing Sparco DS1's on the way.

Try these :
www.tirerack.com
www.discounttire.com

Do you have the anti-lock brakes? I believe there is a conflict between the Brembo option and anti-lock brakes. When I ordered my car you could not get both.

Good luck :cheers:


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

Just got my new wheels on today, and damnit they look mean. :jawdrop: They were not too pricy, but I used the link below and took it to a local "Tires Plus". The fella was kinda reluctant to match their price, but he did it. Here is the link:

http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...=2005&wd=17&pc=55316&rw=7&bp=4-100&vid=008449


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

What if you don't have Brembos but would like to upgrade the front brakes later. Will another brand of brake cause this rim issue as well? Should I look for something that clears the brembos even if I do not have Brembos?


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> What if you don't have Brembos but would like to upgrade the front brakes later. Will another brand of brake cause this rim issue as well? Should I look for something that clears the brembos even if I do not have Brembos?


I don't think anybody can tell you for sure which rims will fit your brake system in the future if you are not sure which brake system you are going to get. I would suggest getting your brakes figured out first, and then get wheels. It may save you a lot of money in wheels.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

IIRC the Wilwood caliper will fit most 16 inch rims and all Spec V rims.


----------

